

Pressy, the customizable Android button, raises $300k in 3 days. - Kanbab
http://www.coordinato.com/blog/pressy-customizable-android-button-raises-over-300k-3-days-kickstarter-44-days-remain/

======
Kanbab
They got some great press upon launch. TC, Gizmodo, Pcmag, Time, engadget,
etc. When it rains, it pours. Way to go. Most of the money is likely to go
towards manufacturing, I hope their business model let's them make a healthy
profit as well. Does anyone think it would be a good business idea to join
their API for $1,000?

------
photorized
This is actually very inspiring.

A simple idea (hard to execute/manufacture), and people went crazy for it.

That's what startups are all about!

